# Temporary Alternate Electronics Mounting



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, it's been sitting in a file long enough now.... I finally dug it up and finished another Tackle Box episode. I hope it's informative- or at least you get a laugh out of it :001_huh:. My stepson does everytime I make one :blink:





 
And did I mention, we had a good test of this mount system this past Sunday while trying to get some ARS. It was mounted on an uneven surface AND, anyone who knows the conditions out there Sunday, it was rough! A successful test of this mounting system!

Be sure to visit our YouTube Channel and see all of our videos...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVexYbj2OoA9r864GgJULJw


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

No comments? 
I thought this was a worthwild product for us to look into, and I'm glad I did. Some of you might see this product and either like our application, or see another 100 uses for it. 
We did do a good test with the mount and our Lowrance HDS10 this past Sunday in rough conditions with the unit mounted on an uneven / curved surface. I was very satisfied with the results, even though I ended up sick by the end of the morning...
The package we bought was the "Naked Flex Mount" Ipad holder, mainly because it was a little cheaper to get the 2 suction cups this way than buying them seperately. This kit included 2 suction cups, a flexable extension, and convienient carry case.








It is a convienet setup for a sturdy base to mount your Ipad / tablet at home, in a vehicle, etc...








The mounting surface has to be smooth for the suction cups to hold properly. I would not trust trying to mount this with any of my expensive electronics on any textured surface. The Ipad kit would also be handy if you have a remote viewing system app on your tablet like the Lowrance "Go Free" system.
Anyway, I hope this was helpful and that you enjoy our videos.
Have a blessd day,
Mike


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report ! This is just what I need for my boats !


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

First time I saw Sea Sucker products was on an episode of Ship Shape. Seems like a great product and I like your adaption; great idea.


----------

